
Directory of Blogs by Entrepreneurs - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2009/06/directory-of-blogs-by-entrepreneurs.html
======
wyclif
No DHH???

~~~
fnazeeri
Hmmm, what's DHH?

~~~
wyclif
David Heinemeier Hansson: <http://www.loudthinking.com/about.html>

~~~
fnazeeri
Brilliant...I added DHH to the list.

